

Why do numpads on keyboards and phones have reversed layouts? - personjerry
http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/16666/why-do-numpads-on-keyboards-and-phones-have-reversed-layouts

======
chiph
My personal theory is:

Until a few years ago, the middle digit of North American area codes had to be
a 0 or 1 (it's how the area code was identified when dialed), so putting them
further away would result in fewer mis-dialed numbers that would inadvertently
request a long-distance line.

